# New tax laws to make "legging it" on debt more difficult?



## gone (30 Oct 2014)

http://www.independent.ie/business/...ll-soon-share-your-bank-details-30703415.html

Has anyone any opinions on this? I'm heading to Canada soon and leaving a 250k debt behind me. I know it's is only intended for tax reasons but perhaps the banks will also try use it to chase down creditors ? Looks like it will be the database they could only wish for and surely they'll find a way (or debt collectors will) to access it be it legally or illegally?


----------



## everythingon (1 Nov 2014)

Hopefully the will, I don't want to pay for your bad financial judgement.


----------



## gone (1 Nov 2014)

everythingon said:


> Hopefully the will, I don't want to pay for your bad financial judgement.


If I stay you'll be paying for my bad decision and my social welfare,housing and medical care for the forseeable future whereas if I go you'll just be paying for my bad decision.
Here's some more info for anyone interested.

http://rt.com/business/200883-banking-secrecy-obsolete-berlin-tax/


----------



## michaelg (1 Nov 2014)

everythingon said:


> Hopefully the will, I don't want to pay for your bad financial judgement.


How do you know it was bad financial judgement ? And Haven't we all capatalised the banks already?


----------



## everythingon (1 Nov 2014)

Because he is in debt of e250k, so that's pretty bad financial judgement.

Unless he was one of those people kidnapped and forced to sign up for a mortgage, then he can blame 'de banks'


----------



## everythingon (1 Nov 2014)

Good point, we wont miss you.


----------



## moneybox (1 Nov 2014)

everythingon said:


> Good point, we wont miss you.


 

honestly the assumptions people make, don't judge this poster, you come across as being a very bitter person. 

This poster came on here for advice, you do not know his story. Bear in mind it could very well be your story next week.


----------



## epicaricacy (1 Nov 2014)

Well said Moneybox!!!!

I must say I'm finding some of the comments from this particular poster personalised and nasty.

If I were you Gone - I would head to Canada and not worry about the steps the bank will take. The chances of them following you are zero. Just post back the keys along with a registered letter declaring that you are voluntarily surrendering the property. Good luck with your new life in Canada!!


----------



## everythingon (3 Nov 2014)

I'm not personalizing my posts, I just find this persons approach to his losses very arrogant and he is clearly blaming others for his losses. He wants us to pick up the tab and as a tax payer I am saying he is an enemy of mine.


----------



## Gerry Canning (3 Nov 2014)

A few things.

Gone,s phrasing  {leaving a k250 debt behind} was a bit blunt.
Everythings on {judgment } was a bit harsh.

If Gones debt is not with AIB,EBS,PTSB,INBS it is probable we will not be saddled with his debt. In any event we have already given these masters of finance billions.  

I see no point in judging , this whole bloody financial mess is slowly unwinding and getting sorted.

Maybe Gone made poor choices , and maybe he is landing us with his debt .
The only thing I am sure of is that our Banks got off lightly and few enough of them have emigrated.
I see no joy in reading of emigration.


----------



## gone (9 Nov 2014)

everythingon said:


> he is clearly blaming others for his losses.


Proof?
Also, sorry if you find my pragmatism arrogant.


----------



## everythingon (11 Nov 2014)

Blaming 'de banks' for your own financial mistakes.


----------



## Gerry Canning (11 Nov 2014)

everythingon said:


> Blaming 'de banks' for your own financial mistakes.


 ...................
Slow down !

(de banks) made a calculated greedy short termism rush to maximise profits on the back of trusting and yes (some stupid) decisions by customers.
Never ever forget it was on Banks prodding and (professional) advice that too many good people (and some chancers got caught)

We are left picking through the Banks mess and we are left to sort out and pay for this.

The Banks have got off with a Ponzi Scheme, and we pick at the little guy?. 

He may well need (sorting) but I think we should start with Bank Directors.


----------



## michaelg (11 Nov 2014)

everythingon said:


> Blaming 'de banks' for your own financial mistakes.


Very offensive post, you have no knowledge of this gentleman's situation, I suggest you educate yourself on how banks have behaved over the last few years .


----------



## epicaricacy (11 Nov 2014)

everythingon said:


> Blaming 'de banks' for your own financial mistakes.



The banks engaged in an orgy of reckless lending as it seemed the head honchos were only interested in their own bonuses. The banks - in tandem with the likes of the Central Bank, Bertie and Brian Cowen - ignored the warnings of experts and continued to fan the flames by engaging in pro-cyclical lending practices. Just when the market seemed to have peaked in late 2005, the banks rolled out 100% mortgages which contributed to another surge in prices. At the time, Israel - a similar sized economy to Ireland - was concerned about a property boom. The Israeli government listened to economists and brought in a law whereby anyone wanting to purchase a house had to have a 20% deposit saved - and demonstrate proof that they had saved this money over a period of time. It stopped the nascent Israeli property boom dead in its tracks.  
How can you possibly blame the poster for a 'financial mistake' when official Ireland were actively promoting - and benefiting from - 'this madness'?


----------



## gone (12 Nov 2014)

everythingon said:


> Blaming 'de banks' for your own financial mistakes.


Sigh, again, proof? Do you happen to have any or are you just making this up as you go along?
I know it probably feels good to vent but you're doing it foolishly and in the wrong direction .


----------



## everythingon (12 Nov 2014)

..sounds like you are blaming them here:

"I didn't ask for the banks to flood the market with easy credit  ultimately obliterating the value of my asset and my ability to pay for  it. What exactly do you expect me to do? My hands are tied from all  directions and I got hamstrung in both legs at once. Would you like if I  spent the rest of my life paying for the consequences of financial  institution's relentless pursuit of short term profit? "

Basically the longer you types stay in houses that should be repossessed, the less chance younger people have of being able to buy and live a normal life.


----------



## everythingon (12 Nov 2014)

So how come I can see banks cheerleading the latest property bubble and I am not getting involved? 

Answer: I am using my financial prudence just like I did in the 'boom'

You can't consistently blame the banks, people were very responsible for trying to keep up with their peers, the banks only facilitated the greed.


----------



## 44brendan (12 Nov 2014)

I think it would be wise to avoid interacting with posters who offer criticism but no advice. OP is asking for advice but the majority of posts are addressing the critical comments of 1 poster.


----------



## moneybox (12 Nov 2014)

gone said:


> http://www.independent.ie/business/...ll-soon-share-your-bank-details-30703415.html
> 
> Has anyone any opinions on this? I'm heading to Canada soon and leaving a 250k debt behind me. I know it's is only intended for tax reasons but perhaps the banks will also try use it to chase down creditors ? Looks like it will be the database they could only wish for and surely they'll find a way (or debt collectors will) to access it be it legally or illegally?



Gone - there are numerous threads on here similiar to your one, you need to do a search and read through the various advice given.  Being an emigrant myself I usually try to remind people who are desperate to leave mounting debt behnd to try and consider all other options first.  I dont know your age group but i am guessing you are young.  One day you may wish to return home with your family.  

You could try posting in the money makeover section with some more details of your personal circumstances, you may then get alot more help and advice from the more experienced and professional posters on here.


----------



## 44brendan (12 Nov 2014)

Leaving debt behind will not preclude a return home. Banks move on and after a reasonable period of time debts are w/o and a return home will not run the risk of a recommencement of loan recovery actions.


----------

